# My small garden of NM chiles are just coming on



## richoso1 (Sep 17, 2009)

The harvest in NM is over for green chile, but mine is just starting to pop. I only have about 22 plants, but they look like they'll produce me a few pods. I have (8) NM Big Jim, (8) NM Sandia, (4) NM Espanola, and (2) hybrid called Lumbre. Notice the huge leaves on the Lumbre.
Thanks for spending the time to view the future enjoyment of my taste buds.


----------



## randocammando (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking good chiles is my next adventure


----------



## ronp (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm impressed.

I guess they are done here, I don't see the roasters anymore.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice looking garden there Rich. Looks like their  doing fine too.


----------



## beerbelly (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks great Rich, be aware of the small slender Lumbre--they be the hottest!!! Getting my new freezer stocked up. Heres 100 lbs of Hot Hatch Chile and 35 more lbs fixing to go in. Love that green chile!!


----------



## alx (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice job Rich.Mine are done.Letting a few go red,but they need the sun and heat for flavor...Been cool,wet...Fall coming...


----------



## rivet (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful looking chile plants, Rich. Congratulations! You've got some good chiles coming to your table soon....


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2009)

Good Looking Chilies you have there Rich...


----------



## badfrog (Feb 2, 2010)

nice looking haul of green chilis! whats you recommendation for best chilis to grow for freezing?


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 2, 2010)

I would guess the best chile would be the one you like best.  At the end of August here in New Mexico you can get roasted green chile in 4 different types, mild, medium, hot, and extra hot.  Each is a different chile.  So it boils down to which you like best.  I always buy hot, and a little extra hot for a little kick.


----------



## walle (Feb 2, 2010)

I was like "WHAT THE HELL???!!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... then I looked at the post date!
Me and Bassman haven't see a green sprig in months. Thought the cabin fever just set in!

Regarding types of peppers, I like Anaheim peppers - have grown them for years with good results and I guess I just like them. Last year I planted som Pablano's and aside from being a bit more difficult to peel once roasted, they have a really robust flavor that I'm really beginning to like.

Regarding hot - I always buy "hot" pepper plants.  Some end up being mild, some are damn hot!  May be the farmer....

my $.02


----------



## chefrob (Feb 2, 2010)

love me some chilis!


----------



## hewgag (May 15, 2011)

I have found that if you want hot peppers, let the plant dry out and harvest just before you HAVE to water them..... like almost wilting. If you want them milder, harvest the day after a good watering.

Ohh hey Rich... you may get a kick out of my tat...


----------



## richoso1 (May 16, 2011)

Hewgag said:


> I have found that if you want hot peppers, let the plant dry out and harvest just before you HAVE to water them..... like almost wilting. If you want them milder, harvest the day after a good watering.
> 
> Ohh hey Rich... you may get a kick out of my tat...


You are correct about the peppers. They will be hotter if you stress them by holding back on the water. BTW, I like the tat. It's all good my friend.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Apr 23, 2012)

I miss getting fresh roasted peppers in the southwest.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 23, 2012)

and i miss posts from rich.............thx for bumping this one up Hooligan.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

This revival of a Richoso post brings a big smile to me - Rich was one of the gentlemen of this forum and we are all better for him being here RIP my friend


----------

